# Surviving Huffy Radio Bikes?



## partsguy

Out of curiosity, of the 8,500 built between 1955 and 1956, how many Huffy Radio Bikes are known to still exist today? Can we get a headcount with pics and serial numbers?

My curiosity is getting the better of me.


----------



## Thonyv1974_

@Onewheelsqueel has a unrestored one. .


----------



## partsguy

The only thing I can confirm is that 8,500 were built in 1955 and 1956. I only have seen 1955 models.

Let's say 20% survived in any condition. That means that 1,700 are left worldwide.


----------



## partsguy

Serial number:

5H309640 - 1955, red, single speed. Missing tuning knob, battery cover, and light. Total restoration required.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

Serial number:

5H075871 - 1955, blue, two speed. Missing antenna and tuner knob. In process of mild restoration.


----------



## partsguy

A potential 1957 model has surfaced. A very rare bike, serial number is OH679837, which appears to be a 1960 serial number. Very odd, but consistent with the chainguard and fork graphics. No Radiobikes are featured in the 1959 or 1960 catalogs.


----------



## Freqman1

Well the precedence has already been established to have registries as stickies so maybe you could start a Radio Bike Registry. Other registries could include the '59 White Corvette, '37 & '38 RMS, Dayton Safeties & Super Streamlines, Bluebirds, Aerocycles, etc....


----------



## vincev

5 speed corvettes.A nice registry is already made.It should be a sticky.


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> Well the precedence has already been established to have registries as stickies so maybe you could start a Radio Bike Registry. Other registries could include the '59 White Corvette, '37 & '38 RMS, Dayton Safeties & Super Streamlines, Bluebirds, Aerocycles, etc....




Good idea, Shawn! I just am not sure how to make it a "sticky".

I think once this gets off the ground, I would like to have everything saved or typed up like a spreadsheet, instead of having individual posts when each one is registered. Not sure yet how to incorporate that into a forum post.


----------



## Freqman1

A mod would have to create the "Sticky". Personally I think there should be a separate section for registries. There would also have to be some ground rules such as pic and serial number at a minimum. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> A mod would have to create the "Sticky". Personally I think there should be a separate section for registries. There would also have to be some ground rules such as pic and serial number at a minimum. V/r Shawn




Agreed. I should have added pics for the two I own, but I probably figured those pics are readily available in my build thread.


----------



## partsguy

*UPDATE: I now have SOLID evidence that Huffman Corp. did, in fact, build the Radiobike through 1958. A very rare, original dealer catalog has surfaced and it will be at my house shortly. All pages will be scanned and added to my gallery for public view.

In 1958, the graphics went back to the 1955 look, and the grips and seat were white. The large fork cown was nixed, in favor of the slim fork cap seen on the later bikes. Looks like the white stripes on the guard were also omitted, and the pedal blocks were black instead of red. 1958 models had chrome rims, while earlier bikes had nickle plate rims. I don't see any mention of the optional Aviation 2-Speed either. Finally, the fork darts were also different than previous models. Of course, catalog ads may differ from the actual bike. Until I see one in the flesh, with the serial number, my observations are not all certain.

I suspect production for 1958 was very low. 1958 was the last model year. No mention in 1959 of a Radiobike.




*


----------



## partsguy

Found this bike shop ad:


----------



## partsguy

partsguy said:


> Serial number:
> 
> 5H075871 - 1955, blue, two speed. Missing antenna and tuner knob. In process of mild restoration.




This VIN, prior to restoration. Note, the 1955 models had different pinstripes on the fenders than Buck's 1956-58 model.


----------



## partsguy

This 1955 tank arrived incomplete. One bracket, the key, trim, and other side were missing. The serial number from the bike its from is unknown.

The tuner knob went to blue bike 5H075871, lock cylinder will too if it could be made operational again. The bracket and volume knob going to Scott M for a green bike, serial is N/A at this time. The remains were shipped to California, to be used on a Mainliner. Radio chassis was not functional, all tubes are bad.







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

Thonyv1974_ said:


> @Onewheelsqueel has a unrestored one. .




Guilty as charged

Parts needed - 

Axle adjuster bolt and nut. 

Head light Lens

Antenna mount 

Key

Tuning knob 

Battery box top.  

Clear lens


----------



## partsguy

I love it! Thank you for posting your bike and serial number!


----------



## partsguy

Bike 5H309640 after a thorough cleaning. All dents hammered out, fender braces fixed. Correct grips are on the way. Still looking for the headlight. Has antenna, but not pictured. The bars were scrapped and swapped with the old bars from blue bike 5H075871, which had a little bit of pitting and peel, but enough to pass and look good on this bike. The blue bike got a pair of identical NOS bars. This particular bike got a NOS battery cover, gently used whitewall tires, and a full mechanical overhaul. The wheels should be and will be trued and some point, likely over the winter. The spokes will also be replaced with originals that do not have any rust.

*BEFORE:*












*AFTER:*


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

partsguy said:


> I love it! Thank you for posting your bike and serial number!



No prob


----------



## partsguy

1957 Catalog pictures were found today, sadly not good enough quality for me to scan into my album. SOURCE: https://www.terapeak.com/worth/1957...-manufacturing-vintage-original/140914355137/

The Radiobike ad says,
*
"Model 2512-1 Boys' Huffy Radiobike.

Huffy radio with loop-stick antenna,
selective tuner, on-off lock switch with
two keys, volume control, speaker,
Power-Pak battery case mounted on lug-
gage carrier. Concealed in tank, radio 
is moisture-proof, shock-proof, and tam-
per-proof. Easy-pedal white sidewall
1.75" tires, headlight and chrome rims."*

1957 models went back to using the Delta Jet headlight with the clear, pointed lens. Seats were white, two-speed appears to be unavailable and red was the only color available. The tank graphics went back to the 1955 look. The rims were also chrome that year, and likely drop-centers but I cannot tell for sure. So far, it seems like the solemnly-seen small graphics like on the bike owned by Buck Hughes were 1956-only.


----------



## partsguy

HERE WE GO: A very rare, documented, 1958 model was discovered and is currently owned by Buck Hughes. Heck of a picker - GREAT find buddy!!

SERIAL: 8H549478

Other than missing the rack, a pedal, and tank w/ radio, it seems to retain all of it's correct parts and is in good condition. He could be made complete somewhat easily, since 1955, and 1957-58 Radiobikes all had the same rack and tank assemblies.


----------



## partsguy

Just surfaced on eBay, a mostly complete tank. Correct for 1955, and 1957-58 models. It is unknown what serial number it is from.


----------



## Freqman1

The seller is a CABE member @Mark Mattei  you may want to ask him if he has the frame? V/r Shawn


----------



## Mark Mattei

Freqman1 said:


> The seller is a CABE member @Mark Mattei  you may want to ask him if he has the frame? V/r Shawn



Wouldn’t be selling the tank if I had the frame or bike. Mark.


----------



## partsguy

I thought I would post this here, and will also post to the Radiobike Registry thread. There has been some difficulty in obtaining the original clutch-head screws that were used on the Huffy Radiobike, and the men's frame Customliner tanks.

I have been in vintage auto restoration in one form or another for several years. From my experience, these screws were used on many classic cars from the 1940's-1960's. They were even used on early Corvettes.

Here are a couple of links to follow in obtaining these screws. No need to buy in bulk! MAKE SURE TO MEASURE YOUR SCREW SIZE FIRST! Also, some applications on these bikes called for _*panhead screws *_or _*oval head screws*_. Make sure to check that too.

https://www.corvettecentral.com/search?CurrentSearchCategoryId=&q=clutch+screw&count=18

http://www.corvettefasteners.com/products/1953%2d62-Corvette-Clutch-Head-Screws-1{47}4%2d20-x-3{47}4.html


----------



## Vintage Vandal

Could this be a 58?


----------



## Vintage Vandal

Vintage Vandal said:


> Could this be a 58?
> 
> View attachment 748883


----------



## partsguy

Yes, your bike is a 1958 model.


----------



## Dougiefresh

here is the serial # and some other pics. these couple stickers on the bike lead me to believe this bikes home was once in cali, Who Knows.   this tan huffy seat i got 25 years ago along with the bike. I don't know 

























































if its for the radiobike or not. Maybe some1 knows what this seat is. Also i have this chainguard i got online 10 years ago or so. The seller said it would fit the radiobike and just get it repainted, but it doesn't fit. the front mounting bracket lines up good but it doesn't seem to line up with the holes in the back. still looking for correct chain guard. I have not attemped to remove the stickers.


----------



## Dougiefresh

also i dont no if this is a 2 speed or one speed .View attachment 899396


----------



## RunGrampyRun

partsguy said:


> Good idea, Shawn! I just am not sure how to make it a "sticky".
> 
> I think once this gets off the ground, I would like to have everything saved or typed up like a spreadsheet, instead of having individual posts when each one is registered. Not sure yet how to incorporate that into a forum post.



Just found this at local bike rehab charity.  I’ll get SN in next few days.  Are parts available to restore


----------



## Freqman1

RunGrampyRun said:


> Just found this at local bike rehab charity.  I’ll get SN in next few days.  Are parts available to restore



Pics?


----------



## RunGrampyRun

Sorry forgot. I’ll also add more later


----------



## Freqman1

RunGrampyRun said:


> Sorry forgot. I’ll also add more later
> 
> View attachment 1572406



Parts can be found for just about anything. Question is are you prepared to spend the $$$ required to make this whole? I'm seeing at least $2k of missing stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

RunGrampyRun said:


> Sorry forgot. I’ll also add more later
> 
> View attachment 1572406



That’s in very rough condition. Hard to place a value given rarity and condition…this is best sold at an auction. If you must have a retail price, I’d place this at $400 OBO.

The missing seat, handlebars, correct pedals and wheels can be found with time. The tank, rack, and light will be difficult and cost thousands to find. A full restoration like this requires would run $6,000-$9,000 and that is being conservative. The missing parts alone would cost about $3,500. Then the buyer has to figure in the cost to strip this all down, do body work, prep work, paint, correct graphics and pinstripes, re-chrome and re-nickle all the plated parts.

One redeeming quality here, is you’ve got a VERY RARE color. Judging by the oxidation, this was either a green or blue bike. Both colors were optional only, and only advertised in a handful of ads. Green was made for roughly less than a year, blue was ran for only a few months in 1955 and only three known bikes survive in that color.

I’d suggest removing the fork or the crankshaft and get an accurate look at the color this bike was. If it is blue, you’ve found survivor number 4.


----------



## RunGrampyRun

Thanks will be listing on DND in next day or 2.  Cleared a bit of rust here is pix.  Peaked fenders I believe mean 55?


----------



## partsguy

The color, and the vin indicate this is a ‘55 model and in a rare green color. Those two spots cleaned up better than I expected. Still will need deep pockets to build this one right.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet

If you part this out, I would buy the screw that attaches the front fender to the fork.


----------

